# Clearfork



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone been on the Clearfork or seen it lately? I am planning to make the drive tomorrow AM for the first time and would appreciate any info you guys could share. I'm strictly a C&R guy and I'm not looking for any honey holes or secret spots. Just some general observations you are willing to share. Like, what parts of the river are open to the public? If you fish in the campground below the lake, is there anything special to be aware of. Can you just pull in, park and fish or do you have to pay? And finally, what is the river like above the lake? Is it better, worse, accessible, closed?

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help! 

Oh, I have already checked MRO's website several times for their fishing report. Thanks!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I was there 2 weeks ago & there were some nice trout laying JUST above the riffles under the covered bridge. They weren't rising, but broke a nice one off (6X tippet). Olive woolly buggers were the ticket. It was mid afternoon & bright sun. I will add that I lost a few flies in the rocks, but you gotta put them where the fish are! Does that help?
Mike


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike,
As always, you are spot on and an upstanding guy. BTW, thanks for the detailed FAOL info. Take care!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Madriveroutfitters has a weekly updated report on the Mad and Clearfork. Try this - http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/fishing reports.htm#Clear Fork


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

With regard to access, stopping in at MRO is a good idea. They have a map that will show you points to access the river above the lake. Down in the park it is pretty simple: park and fish.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Utard p m sent>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Just left, through the park, very shallow for the most part...camped 5 feet from the Clearfork...

You have to be out EARLY to avoid the kids, dogs and rafts but well worth it.

Within 1/4 mile or so caught rockbass...many, smallies, many, suckers on dry flies even, bluegill.

Bagged my first Ohio Brown trout and also whacked a 22" +/- 1-2" Small Mouth...fought like a dog on a 3wt..I tried to bring it back to camp for photo but no luck...it was starting to look tired so I released it after insuring it was fully recovered.

Started fri and sat am around 6 am...ended by 9-10 am. Most caught on HEN with bead head, home brewed size 8...big bass on black Jim's lil bugger.

Looked like a huge hatch of white mayfly (I think) was fueling the surface feeding.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome weekend. 22" SMB wow. That is awesome. Did you fish primarily through the campground?


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, only fished the campground. I was on a family trip so time was limited and like I say, by 9 am or so the river is full of people, rafts and dogs anyway.

Also, I actually measured the mark on the rod yesterday and it was more like 19" but still a very respectable fish in my opinion and certainly the largest smallmouth that I have ever caught.

I saw a fair amount of people fishing and most claimed none caught. I was the only one with fly gear that I saw in that section and I had fun but really can't say how well the fishing is in the area on a regular basis.

I plan on geting up north of the park sometime, staying on the Clearfork.

We canoed 11 miles on the actual Mohican and it was slow moving and green looking so I didn't fish it along the way. The folks I talked to said it was loaded with Suckers and Cats...I suppose it would hold Bass as well but no way to tell.

The camp area is great for a family trip, early morning fishing and then off to other activities in my opinon.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

sounds good, thanks for the TR. I might just have to take the wife and baby up there soon.


----------

